# Diabetic jokes



## gail1 (Sep 21, 2010)

A Diabetic walks into a bakery as asks the guy behind the counter, ?Whaddya got that is safe for diabetics??

The Baker says, ?Everything. As long as you don?t put it in your mouth.?


As the salesman was just about to close the shop two very excited diabetics (George and Scott) came running in the door!

?Wow, is that sign for real?? asks Scott.

?Which sign?? Asks the salesman

?Hello? The one on the front of your window!? replies George.

?Well of course? said the salesman.

?WE?LL TAKE TWO PLEASE! One for each of us!!!? they shout in unison.

?What do you want?? inquired the salesman.

?A Function Pancreas!? exclaims Scott.

?But this is a music store!!!? Says the salesman.

A look of confusion falls upon everyone?s face.

George sheepishly replies, ?But the sign says ?Organ?s for sale.

Q - How many diabetics does it take to change a light bulb?

A - None. They will just use the light from their pumps.

R
Q - Do you know what people with diabeties and Hippie's have in common?

A - Neither one should drive if they are feeling ?high.?


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2010)

LMAO excellent i particularly likes the pump one ...


----------



## Caroline (Sep 22, 2010)

I like the one about what hippies and people with diabetes have in common.


----------

